

Ignoring Mom's Input on Design - sharkweek
http://studiokandm.com/2013/01/come-on-mom-this-logos-not-for-her/

======
michaelpinto
If you're a designer and your clients are getting branding input on a casual
basis that really means that you haven't educated your clients. Branding
shouldn't be mere decoration but really needs to communicate something about
the company. Also the branding needs to be more than just a logo.

